# هاوي ألكترونيات وأبي مساعدتكم ^_^



## أميـ الذوق ـر (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
كيف حالكم شباب وصبايا
ان شاء الله تكون باحسن حال​ 
انا اخوكم عادل وبصراحه انا من اشد المعجبين بهذا الصرح الشامخ
لانو بجد استفدت منه الكثييييييييييييييير في مجل الهندسة بشكل علم
خصوصا اني هاوي مو دارس هندسه ​ 
وانا جايكم اليوم وطالب مساعدتكم لي في بعض الاشياء ​ 
حاب أسأل عن لمبات الـ LED او diode
" الصمام *الثنائي المضيء"*​ 
كم سعرها ووين تباع في الرياض او في مصر
خصوصا اللي يجي منها خطين
low & high power
مثل اللي في اسطبات السياره الخلفيه​ 



 
فانا قلت ابي اتهور واسويها على سيارتي
ولكن هـ المره راح تكون بشغل يدي​ 
انا اعرف انو فيه محلات تسوي هـ السطبات بس اسعارها غاليه مره
وانا ودي اتعلم وفي نفس الوقت استفيد من الشي اللي اتعلمه ​ 
مع العلم انو عندي اغلب الاشياء الاساسيه
كاويه 
قصدير
والبرود راح اخترع لي شكل خنفشاري ​ 
ويبقا ناقصني اللمبات والمقاومات وان شاء الله انتو تدلوني على اماكن بيعها​ 
واكيد ما استغني عن خبراتكم ونصائحكم​ 
وفي الختام تقبلو تحياتي 
اخوكم عادل​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 مايو 2010)

تباع لدى كافة محال قطع غيار الإلكترونيات
فى القاهرة - مصر منطقة باب اللوق ممتلئة بالمحال و ثمنها حسب إن كانت ألوان أم أبيض


----------



## المتكامل (6 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم طلبك موجود بالرياض خلف المحكمة بسوق العقال هناك سوق كبير للقطع الالكترونية


----------



## أميـ الذوق ـر (7 مايو 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه اخواني وربي ما قصرتو

اخوي المتكامل
بأي حي هذا السوق ترا اخوكـ عليمي في الرياض
او من وين اطلع له من طريق الملك فهد
واسف اذا كلفت عليكم بأسألتي
^_^


----------



## المتكامل (7 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم خلف قصر المصمك يوجد سوق الديره وبنفس السوق رح تلاقي اسواق القطع اللاكترونية


----------



## فانوس ذهبي (16 أبريل 2011)

أخي أمير الذوق ممكن تتواصل معي على ايميلي [email protected] أبي أسئلك عن شغلة


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (17 أبريل 2011)

انا ياخوي باعطيك السعر سعرها يعني تقدر تقول اثنين دايود مضيء ب ريال سعودي 
وعغوا


----------



## vwtm2006 (3 أبريل 2012)

*الموضوع الدي لطالما بحثت عنه*



عمرمحمداحمدسالم قال:


> انا ياخوي باعطيك السعر سعرها يعني تقدر تقول اثنين دايود مضيء ب ريال سعودي
> وعغوا


واله بصراحةأنا هدا الموضوع بقالي سنة و أنا ادور عليه و الحمد لله وجدته . ولكن عندي سؤال هل أسواق القطع الإلكترونية تبيع ال led strips و ما هو أعلى قوة لل led هل أستطيع أن أجد 50w وأخر سؤال وين ممكن ألاقي سوق قطع إلكترونيات في جدة.
وشكرا و أرجو الإجابة الله يخليكم


----------



## vwtm2006 (3 أبريل 2012)

أرجوكم أجيبوا على سؤالي 
ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أبريل 2012)

لأخى
ارسلت لى رسالة طالب منى الرد
أخى
سؤالك ها الأسواق تبيع الليد ستريب
لماذا لا تذهب أو تتصل بهم هاتفيا و تعرف كم سعرها و المتاح عندكم
ما هو متاح فى مصر قد لا يكون متاح فى بلد آخر


----------



## vwtm2006 (4 أبريل 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> لأخىارسلت لى رسالة طالب منى الردأخىسؤالك ها الأسواق تبيع الليد ستريبلماذا لا تذهب أو تتصل بهم هاتفيا و تعرف كم سعرها و المتاح عندكمما هو متاح فى مصر قد لا يكون متاح فى بلد آخر


السلام عليكم أخي سؤالي ليس هل تبيع الأسواق الليد ستريب. بل هو أين يمكن أن أجد جميع لمبات الليد بجميع أشكالها.و بأي نوع من أسواق. و الدي لديه خبرة أن يدلني على سوق في جدة لأن بصراحة ما أعرف جدة كويس . أخر سؤال هل هناك نوع من الليد تصل قوته إلى 50w أرجو أن تكون فهمت سؤالي
و شكرا
*أسف على الإزعاج*


----------



## vwtm2006 (5 أبريل 2012)

ويييييييييييييييين الردود


----------

